# HELP! My Red Zebra Is Having Spasms/Seizures :(



## KMNL

I just got home from work and was beginning to feed my cichlids. I noticed my red zebra is lighter in color and is having spasms/seizures. I'm not quite sure what's wrong? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Dewdrop

Check your water...the temp. and for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. See what your readings are and post them. Are you sure he isn't doing the "cichlid shake" that they do to show off to other males or attract females? How long has the tank been up and running?


----------



## Hoosier Tank

"Shimmy-ing" is what I first thought of as well. I suppose that could be described as a siezure. I see you recently joined C-F so I don't want to assume your experiance level with Mbuna. How long have you been into the hobby? How old are the fish or how big is it? As a male red zebra matures he develops a lighter color that is almost a blueish tone to his orange color. So it could be that he is maturing and showing off to attract a lady friend. Tell us if you know what we are talking about and your Zebra is doing something other than what *Dewdrop* and I described.


----------



## KMNL

The temperature, water parameters, ammonia levels, nitrites and nitrates are normal. For the past few days I've been keeping an eye on it. Its no longer going into spasms or seizures. So I'm still not sure what happened. Its a juvie and I've only had it for 2 months. Its been hanging out with the yellow labs  I doubt it was the "cichlid shake" because I've seen my other cichlids do that before.


----------



## Gibbs

Cichlids are known to have epileptic type fits or seizures. Read this post concerning this behaviour in the link below

http://cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic ... 3a6ee8f3a8

If you are certain it's not breeding behaviour it may be a related concern


----------



## KMNL

Gibbs said:


> Cichlids are known to have epileptic type fits or seizures. Read this post concerning this behaviour in the link below
> 
> http://cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic ... 3a6ee8f3a8
> 
> If you are certain it's not breeding behaviour it may be a related concern


Thanks for the information.
I've been watching it for the past few days, and I thought it was just a one time deal but unfortunately not. It's doing the spasm/seizure thing again. It's been minding its own business and hanging out by itself. I'm not sure what's wrong


----------



## Dewdrop

I remember reading the thread Gibbs posted about Blairo's fish but I didn't catch the end of it until now. Of course it's up to you, it's your fish, but if the "seizures" continue I think I would put the fish down. I probably couldn't whack it in the head though (even though it is a quick pretty painless effective method). I would use the clove oil method. Put some clove oil in a bowl of water with the fish. It will put the fish to sleep and if you add enough it will not wake up. After the fish is asleep you can put it into the freezer to make sure. It's up to you but if it gets bad like Blairo's did, I think it would be the humane thing to do. Sorry.


----------



## KMNL

Dewdrop said:


> I remember reading the thread Gibbs posted about Blairo's fish but I didn't catch the end of it until now. Of course it's up to you, it's your fish, but if the "seizures" continue I think I would put the fish down. I probably couldn't whack it in the head though (even though it is a quick pretty painless effective method). I would use the clove oil method. Put some clove oil in a bowl of water with the fish. It will put the fish to sleep and if you add enough it will not wake up. After the fish is asleep you can put it into the freezer to make sure. It's up to you but if it gets bad like Blairo's did, I think it would be the humane thing to do. Sorry.


I don't want to just yet. I'm gonna give it a few more days and see what happens. . .
The spasms aren't that bad, but if it gets to that point. I'll have to put little red down. I'm sad now


----------



## Dewdrop

Awww I didn't mean to make you sad. Maybe little red will outgrow it. I've heard of human babies outgrowing seizures so it could be possible with fish. I wouldn't take that step either unless it was bad bad and I thought the fish would be better off. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## KMNL

I'm hoping for the best. . .
Thanks again Dewdrop for all your input


----------



## Dewdrop

You're welcome. I'm hoping for the best too. Keep in touch about how it's doing. Maybe it can help someone else with the same problem.


----------



## KMNL

You have been very helpful Dewdrop, thanks again!


----------



## johnmonroney

KMNL said:


> Dewdrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading the thread Gibbs posted about Blairo's fish but I didn't catch the end of it until now. Of course it's up to you, it's your fish, but if the "seizures" continue I think I would put the fish down. I probably couldn't whack it in the head though (even though it is a quick pretty painless effective method). I would use the clove oil method. Put some clove oil in a bowl of water with the fish. It will put the fish to sleep and if you add enough it will not wake up. After the fish is asleep you can put it into the freezer to make sure. It's up to you but if it gets bad like Blairo's did, I think it would be the humane thing to do. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to just yet. I'm gonna give it a few more days and see what happens. . .
> The spasms aren't that bad, but if it gets to that point. I'll have to put little red down. I'm sad now
Click to expand...

 don't listen to that guy & his clove oil.let that fish live his life out. he may just be semi siezuress. just let him live


----------

